# Kahr pm 9 issues



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I took my new PM 9 out to shoot yesterday and have a couple of questions. It appears that the magazine when inserted has a gap between the frame and the bottom of the magazine plate and I ended up with a blood blister on my pinky finger from it being pinched by the magazine - Is this normal?

Also, how do you hold your gun as I find that my thumb always wants to ride on the slide release causing the skin on my thumb to get nicked and rubbed raw until it bled and the slide not to lock back after the last round.

Thanks


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

The gap is normal. I have never had any problems keeping my thumb of the slide of my wifes PM9.


----------



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> The gap is normal. I have never had any problems keeping my thumb of the slide of my wifes PM9.


Thanks - I will try that grip.


----------



## brookie0907 (Jun 23, 2008)

Had the same mag pinching problem, especially with a pearce extension. I removed the pearce and added a Hogue grip, which will cover the gap. only have about 350 rounds thru it, but no malfunctions yet.


----------



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

brookie0907 said:


> Had the same mag pinching problem, especially with a pearce extension. I removed the pearce and added a Hogue grip, which will cover the gap. only have about 350 rounds thru it, but no malfunctions yet.


330 Rounds through mine now and no malfunctions.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

We bought my wifes used about 8 months ago, put about 1500 rds through it with no malfunctions


----------



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

Drew - Did you have to change out the recoil springs yet?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

No I haven't had to do anything to it.


----------

